# Desktop hole sizes



## Andrew Butler (5 Oct 2020)

Wondering if many people have stored filters underneath and drilled up through a desktop for their inlets/outlets?
Any input on what sizes you have used, one hole, two holes, a slot for flexibility, big enough for a UK plug, big enough to take into account something like the Eheim double hose tap connections?
Experience I think is what I'm looking for here.


----------



## Oldguy (5 Oct 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> stored filters underneath and drilled up through a desktop for their inlets/outlets?


Not a desk top but I have through masonry. I drilled over size and tapped through 3/4 plastic pipes so that flow and return hoses could be easily fitted via the 3/4 pipework (cavity walls)

Drilled a smaller hole for electrics, but again via a conduit. Took plug off an extension cable threaded it though, refitted plug  and then used its multiple outlets under the tank.

Have seen computer desks with large holes and removable plastic blanking inserts so that three pin plugs and computer cables could pass through.

Giving serious thought to a fitted bench with a tank on top and will have to drill bench top for  pipe work if i have a sump and canister filters which will have to be below the tank and bench top. Holes will be as small as I can manage. If electricals have to pass through bench top then again extension lead with plug removed, cable threaded through and plug refitted.

Best of luck with your project, I suppose it also depends if the desk will have a future life after the fish tank.


----------



## Andrew Butler (5 Oct 2020)

Oldguy said:


> Have seen computer desks with large holes and removable plastic blanking inserts so that three pin plugs and computer cables could pass through


I'm quite familiar with these @Oldguy but thanks for pointing them out.
Before someone jumps in I know Jurijs has done something similar, unsure in what video though.

I don't want to leave things too tight and contemplating the idea of some quick tap connectors or not at the moment.
It is a piece of Oak worktop fitted but is not massive and could be replaced in the future if needed, although I hope this will work out for me.


----------



## noodlesuk (5 Oct 2020)

I saw an electrical  brush outlet plate on a friends setup, a little on the large side, but can work well on the larger setups.

Brush Outlet Plate


----------



## lilirose (5 Oct 2020)

The tank I needed to put on a high shelf (not a computer desk but maybe this info will help) needed a 2.5" hole in order to allow the plug for the heater. If you've everything inline you might not need to do this. We used a standard drill operated hole saw to do it. Not sure if that'd go through oak or is at all useful though.


----------



## Andrew Butler (5 Oct 2020)

noodlesuk said:


> I saw an electrical brush outlet plate on a friends setup, a little on the large side, but can work well on the larger setups.


I know there's neater options than an electrical outlet but thanks for that.


lilirose said:


> The tank I needed to put on a high shelf (not a computer desk but maybe this info will help) needed a 2.5" hole in order to allow the plug for the heater. If you've everything inline you might not need to do this. We used a standard drill operated hole saw to do it. Not sure if that'd go through oak or is at all useful though.


Thanks for the input, I know a standard UK socket fits through a hole that's less than 60mm and have used cable outlets of varying types lots in the past.
I know I can drill the Oak, leaving a neat hole and avoid adding any kind of cable outlet grommets using a cordless drill and a suitable holesaw - just have to be careful to keep things square to the wood and not burn the Oak.

Wondering if I would be better off cutting a slot instead, which could be done using a router, although this would leave more damaging and leave a bigger void.

As I mentioned in the first post I think I'm more looking for first hand experience to help me here.


----------



## howanic (5 Oct 2020)

I have a funny feeling @Jayefc1  has drilled through the top of cabinets for hoses. Give him a shout, he's always really helpful and sure he won't mind me mentioning him


----------



## Jayefc1 (5 Oct 2020)

Hi @Andrew Butler i have drilled holes through work tops and cabinets to run hoses and pipes through its pretty straight forward I used a 24ml wood bit tape across the top of the work surface to stop any little chips and take it slow i did also spray water to cool the wood and stop and burn marks appearing not sure if that's what you wanted or if it helps mate


----------



## Andrew Butler (6 Oct 2020)

Thanks for the input everyone.
I've no problem drilling the holes etc @Jayefc1 (and everyone else) it's the hole placings, dimensions etc I was looking for or even if people have used a slot.
I recall yours Jay as they are just simple holes coming up directly below the inlet/outlet. If I remember correctly you have one front, one back and are only intended to take into account the hose, so no connectors, electricals etc?

Maybe I should question the necessity of the hose connectors as much as my inlet/outlet placings and make these the real questions!


Andrew Butler said:


> Wondering if many people have stored filters underneath and drilled up through a desktop for their inlets/outlets?
> Any input on what sizes you have used, one hole, two holes, a slot for flexibility, big enough for a UK plug, big enough to take into account something like the Eheim double hose tap connections?
> Experience I think is what I'm looking for here.


----------



## Wookii (6 Oct 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> Thanks for the input everyone.
> I've no problem drilling the holes etc @Jayefc1 (and everyone else) it's the hole placings, dimensions etc I was looking for or even if people have used a slot.
> I recall yours Jay as they are just simple holes coming up directly below the inlet/outlet. If I remember correctly you have one front, one back and are only intended to take into account the hose, so no connectors, electricals etc?
> 
> Maybe I should question the necessity of the hose connectors as much as my inlet/outlet placings and make these the real questions!



It all depends if you want to be able to pass a UK  mains plug through the hole Andrew. If you do, then the double taps etc will all fit without an issue. To take a UK plug you need a 60mm hole, however if you need to pull a plug back up with filter pipes are in place, a larger 80mm hole might be a better bet.

As suggested above, there are lots of desk cable tidy options on Amazon, from the typical round ones like these:

Amazon product

To this particularly nice rectangular anodised aluminium one which gives convenient larger access:

Amazon product

You might even be able to find a wooden finish one to match your existing oak finish (that would also allow you to adjust the wooden cap to suit your requirements):

Amazon product


----------



## Andrew Butler (6 Oct 2020)

Wookii said:


> To take a UK plug you need a 60mm hole





Andrew Butler said:


> I know a standard UK socket fits through a hole that's less than 60mm and have used cable outlets of varying types lots in the past.



I don't need an insert/grommet, providing the hole I cut is neat enough and I imagine it will be as it's Oak worktop.

As I said before I'm looking for people who have first hand experience that have done this in the past and how they've gone about it, as much out of interest as anything else.
The technical knowledge of cutting a hole, types of insert available and sourcing parts I have if I wanted or choose to go that route.


----------

